# Jighead any Warmer There



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Jighead
You staying warm or did you bring out the real coat.  Staying warm Is my vote until
sunday.
T<---->Lines
Kozlow
P/S Who's your team on sunday.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Stayed in...a little under the weather.  

On the game, I've been out of watching for so long that teams have moved!  
Being as I live here, guess I'll root for Tampa.(never thought I'd have that chance!)

Tight lines


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Get your health back Snook Feb 1st.  
T<--->Lines
Kozlow
P/S I don't care for either of them but I guess the local team has my vote.


----------

